# New Pleco pix



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,
here are some new pictures I shot during the course of the last weeks - hope you like 'em

















3" L002 Tiger Panaque (Panaque sp.)









3" L316 Rio Jari Zebra Pleco (Hypancistrus sp.)









L002, L029 and L316 at the dinner table - the main course is shrimp salad

















L264 and L316 at dinner









2,5" L147 Ancistomus sp.









6" L264 Sultan Pleco (Leporacanthicus joselimai)









3,5" L190 Royal Pleco (Panaque cf. nigrolineatus)

Let me know what you think of 'em


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice Jonas. you always did love plecos. i am glad your Ps don't attack them.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They all look great, but the Royal is still amazing. Definately one of my favourite pleco's


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

niec plecos


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i want a sultan so bad now cause of the one you have


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Genin said:


> very nice Jonas. you always did love plecos. i am glad your Ps don't attack them.
> [snapback]1052568[/snapback]​


i think it's a pleco-only tank that he's keeping them, not sure though.

either way, great pics







royals are definitely hot plecos.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i'm pretty sure they are all in with ranas


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice plecs


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Tidy pics of tidy pleco's Judazzz









I've been thinking of getting a Royal Panaque, my lfs has some in for about £25 to £30


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Nice plecs Judezzz



yorkshire said:


> Tidy pics of tidy pleco's Judazzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last week at burleys they had a couple of them for 18.99 i think


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank y'all very much, folks









Hyphen: all these pleco's live with piranha's - the Royal (with 5 others) with my Manueli, the others with my Redbellies (also in there a Clown Pleco not showed). I have a pleco-only tank, but it's just a 10g containing 3 juvenile L-Numbers (for details, see the links in my sig).

Yorky: if you want a cool pleco, I highly recommend a Royal (or any other Panaque-species) - easy to care for, active and obviously very pretty. Only downside is that they are extremely messy, even more so than Common Pleco's - they eat wod, and since they only digest 10-15% of it, you can imagine the mess they create (in my experience, you'll have to gravel vac his tank at least 2-3 times a week to keep your tank look presentable...)
I paid 30 euro's (~ 40 bucks US) for my little guy, but since it was the first one I ever saw in real life, so the price tag was irrelevant.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

cool plecos have you ever lost any of them to your p's?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> cool plecos have you ever lost any of them to your p's?
> [snapback]1053839[/snapback]​


Thanks!
I've lost a few in the past (some to starvation - I didn't realise the piranha's ate all their food - and some to predation), but the last fatality ocurred more than 18 months ago, so it seems to work well.
But I don't recommend this to anyone unless you thoroughly read up on pleco care and behaviour first.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

great plecos you got there


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice pics jonas, i am also a pleco lover. i just picked up a small spot gold nugget and a unknown 6" pleco at my lfs yesturday for 4.99 a piece









BTW: i know that there in there wit the p's, ive seen pics with the plecos and ranhas in the same picture


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

great shots


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Great shots!

your plecos are beautiful.

I just recieved my shipment from george, I'll try to get pics up this week!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments, guys









What kind(s) did you get, Trauma?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> What kind(s) did you get, Trauma?
> [snapback]1055469[/snapback]​


L014 sunshine, L200 green phantom, L201 inspector, L204 flash (awesome fish!!), L034, I was supposed to get a L239* but somehow got 2 others instead, not sure what they are. They all came in great shape, beautiful colors. I'll take pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > What kind(s) did you get, Trauma?
> ...


Damn, that's one way to start a pleco collection in one go















Looking forward to some pics


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice plecos man, i wish i could have a nice collection like that


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sultan Power!
The Sultan Pleco is awesome. Still my fav. of your collection Judazzz


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys









Gordeez: I have a couple more good Sultan piocs on my memory stick, so I'll see if I can post them up later









thornton: what stops you from starting a collection?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics Jonas







I like this one where they are lined up ...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

u get your algea cleaned in STYLE!

those are very nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mauls said:


> u get your algea cleaned in STYLE!
> [snapback]1059264[/snapback]​


I wish








They don't care about algae - none of them actually does his cleaning duties...
But I agree: they have style indeed









Thanks for your comments, guys


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Quick question for you judazz, do you think a panaque would destroy a moulded resin back-to-nature type background? Its the only thing thats putting me off getting one :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Quick question for you judazz, do you think a panaque would destroy a moulded resin back-to-nature type background? Its the only thing thats putting me off getting one :nod:
> [snapback]1059786[/snapback]​


To be honest, I don't know (can't imagine not a single captive Royal lives in a tank with a 3D background...)
I know Royals are known to chew on tank seals, rubber hoses and equipment, however - they _can_ do a lot of damage with their teeth, if they want.

I'd just give it a try: you'll figure it out soon enough if the background is seen as food - I'm sure you'll hear him having a go at it (I can hear mine gnawing on wood from 12ft away: it's like having termites in your house), and you'll definitely see the end result.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I've bought a royal panaque today, so I'll be able to let you know if they eat backgrounds soon enough















If he starts to trash the background i'll move him in with my oscars......that will teach him :laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> If he starts to trash the background i'll move him in with my oscars......that will teach him :laugh:
> [snapback]1060128[/snapback]​


Or the Oscars








Congrats on your new purchase, mate - looking forward to some pics









And if sh*t hits the fan (or background), please let me know: a 3D background is still on my wish list...


----------

